# New Kids On The Block



## We're HALL-in (Nov 4, 2007)

HI - we just became the proud owners of an 2008 25RSS...plus being new to Rv-ing...although we have tent camped before.

We are the Hall's - Sandie, Doug and son J (almost 15), with (3) 4 legged children also...2 JR lunatics and a 100 lb "Bear" (border collie mix). We decided to purchase an RV because we love Maine and have been vacationing there for 4 years. We wanted to enjoy more 'kick-back' time and less structured vacations. Although we will also use it in and around NJ, I am sure that most trips will be Maine and New England. We love lighthouses, rocky coastlines, quaint seacoast towns and the smell of the ocean!

After researching & walking through alot of the Outback models, we thought this one suited our needs best. We brought her home Friday and actually slept in our driveway Friday night







We couldn't wait until next weekend to go camping. Here in NJ, there is a 2 day Teacher's Convention next week when school is closed, so we plan to take a short trip before we have to put her away for the winter.

After reading these boards for the last few hours, I can see it is a WHOLE NEW WORLD out there-more than we anticipated. I have learned an amazing amount in a short time and my thanks to all of you for sharing such great info! Besides reading all of the literature we received with the TT, I am printing alot of info from these forums to share with hubby over Sunday morning coffee!

Anyone out there who can share some great Maine camping spots? I have been searching internet sites, but it's hard to judge them based on a few pix and descriptions. Any info would be appreciated!

Looking forward to great trips and making new friends!


----------



## WillTy3 (Jul 20, 2004)

Welcome to Outbackers

Enjoy the new 25RSs!

Will


----------



## GarethsDad (Apr 4, 2007)

Welcome to Outbackers. We also bought a 25rss for the floor space, we have (2) 100+lbs shephards. James


----------



## ntputter17 (Aug 17, 2007)

Congrats and welcome. I spent a couple years in Maine, near Caribou.....My father was in the Air Force and we were stationed at Loring (Limestone). Very beautiful country....

Kirk


----------



## Moosegut (Sep 24, 2005)

Congratulations and welcome aboard.







you're gonna love it. We'll be in Stokes ourselves next weekend. Have a great first trip.


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Welcome to our little peice of the world









Here s 2 rallies going on next season, join us. There will be others, including one closer to Maine







started sooner or later.

http://www.outbackers.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=18937

http://www.outbackers.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=10748

John
Bergen County, NJ


----------



## Lady Di (Oct 28, 2005)

Welcome aboard Halls,

Great choice in OB's.







(see sig)

We too love going to Maine,and will be watching this thread to see what Cg's are given. We have been traveling to Acadia NP, and usually stay at Blackwoods CG. No hookups, but we are experienced at that by now.


----------



## Eagleeyes (Aug 1, 2007)

We said:


> HI - we just became the proud owners of an 2008 25RSS...plus being new to Rv-ing...although we have tent camped before.
> 
> We are the Hall's - Sandie, Doug and son J (almost 15), with (3) 4 legged children also...2 JR lunatics and a 100 lb "Bear" (border collie mix). We decided to purchase an RV because we love Maine and have been vacationing there for 4 years. We wanted to enjoy more 'kick-back' time and less structured vacations. Although we will also use it in and around NJ, I am sure that most trips will be Maine and New England. We love lighthouses, rocky coastlines, quaint seacoast towns and the smell of the ocean!
> 
> ...


Welcome aboard!

We camp in Maine a lot, and it offers a lot of different type of experiences, depending upon what you want.

Here are a few:

http://www.wellsbeach.com/

http://www.graysoceancamping.com/

http://www.midcoast.com/~loonscry/index.html

http://www.eustismaine.com/Pines/

We've been to all of these, and all are nice. Our favorites are Wells Beach, and the Pines in Eustis....

Good luck!

Bob


----------



## campmg (Dec 24, 2005)

Welcome to Outbackers and congrats on the new camper. Being new to RV'n you sure were able to select the best Outback model they make. We love our 25rss and it fits our family perfectly.

I was stationed in the Acadia National Park area for two years and loved it. We were on the Winter Harbor side but often spent time in Bar Harbor.


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

> We're Hall-in


Welcome ! You guys are Hall right!

Enjoy the Outback and this site.

Mark


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Welcome We're Hall-in to the Outback Family
Congrats on the 25RSS have lots of fun with your new TT

Don


----------



## We're HALL-in (Nov 4, 2007)

Lady Di said:


> Welcome aboard Halls,
> 
> Great choice in OB's.
> 
> ...


----------



## We're HALL-in (Nov 4, 2007)

Lady Di said:


> Welcome aboard Halls,
> 
> Great choice in OB's.
> 
> ...


Thanks Lady Di, we fell in love with the OB the first time we stepped into it. I wasn't sure I could manage with an issue of tight spaces etc...but I felt really comfortable.

We spent some time 2 years ago at Acadia, (but stayed in Bar Harbor)...it was a beautiful place and we got to visit the Bass Harbor lighthouse up close and personal, which I have seen on dozens of calendars...

Our son's good friend's family has been Rv-ing for years and the dad is already planning our joint trip to Acadia next summer. Besides our boys having a great time, we'll get some experience first hand from a pro. I think we'll go with hookups first time around!

Looks Like Bob send me a couple of great links too!

Thanks again.


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Hi We're Hall-in
















to Outbackers! 

Congrats on your new 25rss!

Enjoy and Happy Camping,


----------



## We're HALL-in (Nov 4, 2007)

Eagleeyes said:


> HI - we just became the proud owners of an 2008 25RSS...plus being new to Rv-ing...although we have tent camped before.
> 
> We are the Hall's - Sandie, Doug and son J (almost 15), with (3) 4 legged children also...2 JR lunatics and a 100 lb "Bear" (border collie mix). We decided to purchase an RV because we love Maine and have been vacationing there for 4 years. We wanted to enjoy more 'kick-back' time and less structured vacations. Although we will also use it in and around NJ, I am sure that most trips will be Maine and New England. We love lighthouses, rocky coastlines, quaint seacoast towns and the smell of the ocean!
> 
> ...


Welcome aboard!

We camp in Maine a lot, and it offers a lot of different type of experiences, depending upon what you want.

Here are a few:

http://www.wellsbeach.com/

http://www.graysoceancamping.com/

http://www.midcoast.com/~loonscry/index.html

http://www.eustismaine.com/Pines/

We've been to all of these, and all are nice. Our favorites are Wells Beach, and the Pines in Eustis....

Good luck!

Bob








[/quote]

Thanks Bob...appreciate the welcome and the links...when I checked out the Wells site, I realized we had been very close to there on one of our previous trips...love Perkins Cove and the Oguiquit area too. Even checked out the largest lighthouse store in the world...not as good as it's pictures though!

The campground on South Island looks like someplace I'd like to try...we stayed at a family type resort on that island I believe 2 summers in a row for a few days...nice and close to Boothbay- one of our favorites!

I wish we had bought our OB at the beginning of the summer and not in October!! Now I have to wait until Spring to go to Maine!

Thanks for the links...Sandie


----------



## We're HALL-in (Nov 4, 2007)

Outbackers....What a nice welcome we have received from all of you!! Thank you so much...

It's a bit daunting coming in and being the 'new kid' when you all sound like you know each other so well...

My biggest problem is figuring how to post replies!







You wouldn't know that I use email all day long!

Sandie/We're Hall-in


----------



## hpapa4 (Apr 11, 2007)

Welcome to Outbackers. Glad to have you with us. Enjoy the Outback.


----------

